# Indoor Arrow Setup/Black Eagle Magums



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Carbon arrows don't react the same as aluminum arrows do when it comes to spine and leaving them long and using heavy points......

would you shoot a 2314/15 full length? The spine on these arrows are about the same....


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Honestly I don't know.. I've never shot 23 aluminums. Actually only aluminums I've ever shot were 2613's I bought from Hinky when I first started shooting indoors. I've never built any 27's of any sorts, so this is why I ask. I assume you are implying I should cut them down to a more reasonable length and use enough weight to break down the spine? So again, the question is how much weight do I need with a .350 spine? 200 grains? 250? More?


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I just started shooting the BEA Magnums 350 spine for indoors. I am shooting them at 27.5" with 210 grains in the front and 4" vanes. Bow is at 62 lbs, 28" draw with a Bodoodle Pro Light II rest. I really like these arrows, they were much easier to tune and the accuracy seems to be much more accessible than the 30X shafts I shot last year. Not knocking the 30X shafts, just in my experience the BEA Magnums seem to be working better for me.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input Darton.. I ordered everything last night. Based upon your stats, and some other thoughts of my own, I went with 250 grain competition Archery Pin Points. Will see how they tune and go from there. Excited to give them a shot and see how they work for me.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I decided to get my indoor season started with the Challengers and just went with the 100 grain BEA nock buster points and bought a pack of the 30 grain adder weights. Built initially with only 130 grains total but am putting another 30 in to see if that helps bring the bare shaft closer. Initial results show I am a little stiff yet so the extra 30 should get me VERY CLOSE!!?? Will be building Magnums closer to December.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I'd cut them to 28" slap 180-220 grains in them and let em eat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

I am shooting black eagle magnums 350 spine cut to 29" with 200 grains in nose. I shoot 27.75 dl and 65lbs. 4" feathers. They seem to shoot pretty good. I shot 57 x with 43 inside out on 5 spot last night. Below is my shots that I recorded. I just started shooting indoors a week ago I am impressed with them so far.


----------



## gsolari01 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey 300mag what application is that for your phone. How does it show you your groups? Shot by shot?


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

gsolari01 said:


> Hey 300mag what application is that for your phone. How does it show you your groups? Shot by shot?


When you score your arrows u place an arrow exactly on the target in your phone as u see on the target face. It will automatically put a score up as it is seen on on the phone. Like I u shoot a a 5 just out of the x it will score it a five and u will k ow where u hit.


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

The app is called archerZupshot it's not cheap, but if you shoot a lot it's worth it.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I have archery score and it does something similar.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

300MAG said:


> When you score your arrows u place an arrow exactly on the target in your phone as u see on the target face. It will automatically put a score up as it is seen on on the phone. Like I u shoot a a 5 just out of the x it will score it a five and u will k ow where u hit.


Hey, y'all, thanks for the inquiry! It will show your groups by shot, by SPOT, and also show you plots and graphs for each individual arrow, one at a time, if you number your arrows and use the Numbered Arrow feature in the app - helps you weed out the bad arrows. 

We support every target face I've been able to find, including a special Spot Shooting feature.

We support Target, Field and even 3D (although we are working on fleshing that one out a bit still.)

You can't lose by trying it - it's a free download on Apple or Android, with a 500-shot free trial, so you can test-drive it before you decide whether to purchase it. The Analytics section will absolutely give you the tools you need to improve... tool no one else offers.... 

And it costs less than one of arrows you are probably shooting!

Also, we keep our ears open for comments from y'all, all our users, to give us ideas for what needs to be improved, changed or added to make it better! The email to reach us is right in the app... and posting in AT will find us quick too, as well as FB and Twitter. We aim (sorry) to be the most responsive and provide the best customer service out there.

Happy hunting!!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I got some Magnums(350) for ASA 3d this summer. I had to set them up pretty light in the front with only 80 grains to get any where near 280 FPS at 51#s. That's about all the shoulder likes in my super senior years. The arrow weigh's in at about 325 gns.I was shooting them at 40 yards before the weather got bad and they shot very good. I took them Spot league the other night and on a Vegas target I dropped 2 points for the night. They shouldn't shoot that good but out of my Supra but they drive tac's at 20 yards.
There cut to 28" with X2 Blazers on them. Since I am shooting Spots to get ready for 3D, I think I will just stay with them.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Just received a dozen Magnums in .001/350 spine, will be truing up the ends and installing 160 in the nose to begin with. Have recently moved away from pin nocks for indoors so these are getting bushings for standard nocks and 4" feathers. These should fly pretty good out of my Supra DC at 50-52lbs., I know the BEA Challengers did.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

Chase Hatcher said:


> The app is called archerZupshot it's not cheap, but if you shoot a lot it's worth it.


This is funny , any app that is not .99 cents is " not cheap " these days ! 
The app is well worth the cost if you use it , pays for it self in a matter of months on paper coast alone.


----------



## fslack (Jan 13, 2013)

Morning, y'all!

We just got back from the ATA Trade Show - totally awesome experience! Anyway, it inspired me to ask - how can we serve bowhunters better with ArcherZUpshot?

I've had a few ideas - one is talking to target manufacturers and adding copyrighted target faces to our list of supported faces -- so if you are shooting, say, an American Whitetail-specific target, or one of those WAY cool Spyderweb NFAA faces that's designed to minimize the wear on your bale, we could put those faces in, make them analyzeable, and improve your ability to get good info out of AZU.

Would love your thoughts on that, and any other ways we can better serve the hunting community.

Cheers!


----------

